# I need to furnish a 1 bed apartment - help please!



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

Hi there,

I am moving to Dubai next month. My company has given me an allowance for renting a property and furnishing as follows.

Rental allowance - AED 120K
Furniture allowance - AED 15K

I will be looking for a 1 bed flat in either Jumeriah Lake Towers, Dubai Marina or possibly the Greens or the Green Community. I need easy access to SZR as I will be working on a site on the west side of Abu Dhabi (near the airport)

Anyway, I would be grateful for any advice on the best places to go for furniture bearing in mind that I have a budget of AED 15K. I don't mind putting flat pack furniture together and certainly don't need state of the art TV's or stereo's.

Rough list of items is as follows.

1. double bed, duvet, pillows and bed linen.
2. Curtains for the bedroom and livingroom / dining room.
3. Chest of drawers
4. Coffee table
5. Floor rugs for the livingroom / dining room and probably the bedroom. 
6. Bedside tables and lamps
7. 2 x 2 seater sofas + cushions
8. TV
9. DVD player
10. Pictures
11. Ironing board + iron
12. plates, bowls, pots, pans, cutlery, cooking utensils, etc
13. Hoover
14. Microwave
15. Table lamps / uploighters for the livingroom

there are probably loads of other things I have forgotten but you will get the idea. It doesn't have to be high quality as I will probably not bring any of it back to the UK with me when I return. Ther apartment just needs to be comfortable.

Any and all advice apreciated.

Thanks and all the best.

Martin.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

IKEA
Hyperpanda (opposite IKEA at Festival City)
Carrefour
dubizzle.com

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

IKEA
Hyperpanda (opposite IKEA at Festival City)
Carrefour
dubizzle.com

couldnt agree more - I got all my stuff from these places.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Home Centre and Pan Emirates?


----------

